# Best legal weapon for self defense?



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Reading some very disturbing threads about drivers being assaulted. I drive at night in a poor city, high crime area, so I'm at high risk. What is the best legal weapon for self defense? Pepper spray/mace, taser/stun gun, bb gun, heavy duty police flashlight, miniature bat, old school fist with some brass knuckles?

I'm also thinking about getting a dashcam, maybe degenerate thugs will think twice if made known via sign they are being recorded. Probably not allowed to record without pax knowledge anyway.

Figured we were pretty safe, considering thugs know we don't deal with cash. But apparently we're a target to some ignorant pax, despite being easily caught & brought to justice.

Thoughts & suggestions appreciated.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The *first rule of Fight Club* is: you do not talk about *Fight Club*. The second *rule of Fight Club* is: you DO NOT talk about *Fight Club*!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

*Best legal weapon for self defense?*

Your brain


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The best weapon is your brain. When you drive, where you drive, who you take , when you cancel the ride, how you handle a conflict. I guess you probably have your reasons for driving at night though?

You definitely need a dash camera. I wouldn't drive another night without it if I were you.

Long maglight is a good idea. Pepper spray might also work but in a enclosed space it is going to affect you as well to some extent. Best weapon as stated is your brain. I'm not being snarky here, just telling you as it is. I've been robbed twice when I did night taxi duty. Once with a gun, the other with a knife. Honestly if I had been a little wiser then as I am now it would not have happened and not just because I rarely drive at night. You have to use your head out there.



Mista T said:


> *Best legal weapon for self defense?*
> 
> Your brain


You beat me to it as I was typing out all that. lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RPGs


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

I like driving nights. No traffic, road to yourself, miss a turn easy u-turn, double parking easier, Lyft amp & glowing chargers are more effective, sleep late with no alarm, can pick kids up after school, doc appts, etc. Just fits my personal schedule better. No waiting for ride requests, most others drivers are scared to drive Trenton at night & rightfully so.

Drawbacks are: safety, drunks, already hit a deer causing $5,000 damage with no comprehensive insurance. The pros of driving nights still outweigh the cons to me. "Brain" wasn't the answer I was looking for, assaults can happen in the daytime too. I'm not going to profile & racially discriminate against pax. Enjoy my schedule, despite the high risk. Will start pricing dashcams soon, think that will help. May or may not save my life, but cam will at least show the cops who killed me. I can rest in peace knowing my murderer received justice. My maglight will cause some damage if I get a shot in, but obviously no match for gun/knife.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

I think this is what you're looking for. If you pull it on somebody, pull the trigger. Do not think that they will behave because it came out it may trigger violence - if you feel the need to pull it be prepared to follow through. You must have a dash cam.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MV7BOUT/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Check out the VAntrue N2 Pro. I have one and love it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

12 gauge shotgun. No permit needed, and it's a real deal-breaker for thugs.

You should know that Uber/Lyft will disapprove however.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I like my Springfield XD 40 Subcompact. It conceals well and 40 has just enough punch to provide a solid FIBS factor if someone decides to play the Room Tempurature Challenge.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Myotron. Best of the best of pocket size devices.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

I should go back and find and read, but I'm fairly sure Both Lyft and Uber prohibits drivers from bringing weapons with them on drives. I'm sure they can't say much to you over Mag-lits, defense batons, and pepper sprays and such, but remember firearms being strictly prohibited. 

There is a lot to be said (albeit snarkily) about your brain being the best weapon, but it really is true. Dash-cam, awareness of area and passenger activity, personal interaction with PAX. The best defenses are the ability to out-think the problems. Don't pick up a ride if you fear safety, be kind to everyone and communicate concerns and requests. It alleviates the other possibility of misuse of a weapon unnecessarily.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

In terms of physical objects, the obvious answer is a gun. But that doesn't always play out well, win or lose.

I suggest a stick, or maglight. Sticks are simple and easy and a judge may not consider that a serious weapon, even tho it is. Find a martial arts school and take an Arnis or Escrima class to learn simple effective moves.

Knives, stun guns, mace, etc is clearly defined as a weapon. No gray area in legal defense.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I haz claws...don't mess!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Unless your dash cam is a web cam it is a minor deterrant at best. Anyone that mugs you will just take your dashcam and evidence with them. 
Having said that what webcams are you all using and how do you like them?
I may start a separate thread on this.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

240BIGWINO said:


> I think this is what you're looking for. If you pull it on somebody, pull the trigger. Do not think that they will behave because it came out it may trigger violence - if you feel the need to pull it be prepared to follow through. You must have a dash cam.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MV7BOUT/?tag=ubne0c-20


I would also recommend CPR classes as well.and make sure you call 911 right after as it has.been known to cause cardiac arrest on people with no cardiac medical history. I can explain the s
Theory but you have to be able to read an ekg and is time consuming but these may not be as non lethal as you think



Kevin Kargel said:


> Unless your dash cam is a web cam it is a minor deterrant at best. Anyone that mugs you will just take your dashcam and evidence with them.
> Having said that what webcams are you all using and how do you like them?
> I may start a separate thread on this.


I agree and thinking of switching to a cloud system, I thought I found a good one but the reviews are terrible


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Hitchhiker said:


> I like driving nights. No traffic, road to yourself, miss a turn easy u-turn, double parking easier, Lyft amp & glowing chargers are more effective, sleep late with no alarm, can pick kids up after school, doc appts, etc. Just fits my personal schedule better. No waiting for ride requests, most others drivers are scared to drive Trenton at night & rightfully so.
> 
> Drawbacks are: safety, drunks, already hit a deer causing $5,000 damage with no comprehensive insurance. The pros of driving nights still outweigh the cons to me. "Brain" wasn't the answer I was looking for, assaults can happen in the daytime too. I'm not going to profile & racially discriminate against pax. Enjoy my schedule, despite the high risk. Will start pricing dashcams soon, think that will help. May or may not save my life, but cam will at least show the cops who killed me. I can rest in peace knowing my murderer received justice. My maglight will cause some damage if I get a shot in, but obviously no match for gun/knife.


Same reasons I like driving nights as well. But one thing I do to avoid drunks is stop city pickups around 10:30pm and only do airport pickups after that. Check how your airports fare at night here https://airport-departures-arrivals.com/usa-airport/

Dashcam is also important for CYA, as mentioned the Vantrue N2 pro is an excellent choice: covers the outside and inside cabin, and supports very large SD memory cards to cover approximately an 11hour shift. Don't use any card less than 128GB, and use the ones they recommend instead of ony cheap ones.

Thankfully I've not had any issues. But all I carry is pepper spray, and a very bright flashlight with a disorienting strobe feature. A sizable D-cell Maglight would be good too. Uber bans firearms, but Lyft bans all "weapons" including pepper spray-- there actually have been drivers deactivated by Lyft because they defended themselves with pepper spray in a physical attack.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Anyone that mugs you will just take your dashcam and evidence with them.


Are hidden cams against pax privacy laws, can a pax sue me for not advising them they're on camera?

Thugs can't take what they can't see, especially at night.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

If you're being assaulted, do you really care what's legal?


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

As many have said, use your brain. If someone is so desperate and so stupid they will rob or assault an Uber driver, then be smart and do nothing. I carry less than $100 in cash with me. If they want it, they can have it. I will call the cops later. Just get out of the situation without losing any blood. 

If you attempt to stop the crime by killing the pax, then you will lose way more money being "offline" than they will take. Just let the loser have the money, report them to the cops, and go make some more money.

Just my two-cents...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


That's awesome!


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Sippi said:


> I should go back and find and read, but I'm fairly sure Both Lyft and Uber prohibits drivers from bringing weapons with them on drives. I'm sure they can't say much to you over Mag-lits, defense batons, and pepper sprays and such, but remember firearms being strictly prohibited.
> 
> There is a lot to be said (albeit snarkily) about your brain being the best weapon, but it really is true. Dash-cam, awareness of area and passenger activity, personal interaction with PAX. The best defenses are the ability to out-think the problems. Don't pick up a ride if you fear safety, be kind to everyone and communicate concerns and requests. It alleviates the other possibility of misuse of a weapon unnecessarily.


Last I knew non-lethal defense is allowed on Uber (stun gun, pepper spray, taser etc, no firearms). Lyft allows nothing. Other than that check local and state laws.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you're being assaulted, do you really care what's legal?


Why get deactivated from Lyft over illegal weapon, or police find illegal weapon on traffic stop? Not worth it.

Just looking for the best legal ways to defend yourself. Lyft not allowing legal weapons like Uber does is ridiculous, apparently Lyft doesn't care if their driver dies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hitchhiker said:


> Reading some very disturbing threads about drivers being assaulted. I drive at night in a poor city, high crime area, so I'm at high risk. What is the best legal weapon for self defense? Pepper spray/mace, taser/stun gun, bb gun, heavy duty police flashlight, miniature bat, old school fist with some brass knuckles?
> 
> I'm also thinking about getting a dashcam, maybe degenerate thugs will think twice if made known via sign they are being recorded. Probably not allowed to record without pax knowledge anyway.
> 
> ...


I like a twin set of butterfly knives.

Something about whirring glinting surgical steel attached to chrome handles glinting in ambient light mesmorizes the toughest of thugs.

One for each hand.

Puncture BOTH Lungs at once.

Takes the ' wind' out of their sails . . .

Puncture top lobe on 1 side to give " "drowning" sensation.
Bottom lobe on other side so they can make it to E.R.

THEY WONT WANT TO DO ANYTHING BUT SIT DOWN AND TRY TO BREATHE AND COUGH UP BLOOD.

A short 2 foot piece of flat chain also works wonders. . . .fits in pocket.

This model doubles as garote.

I used to keep chrome flat chain for my Dobermans when they needed to be kept to 1 part of yard to allow service people access.

I am Expert in throwing knives and throwing stars.

A Tire Iron is a Hell of a tool.
It belongs in cars.
Any jury would understand.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

First get a dual lens dash cam.
Then get anything legal .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i got it. STINKY UNDERWEAR . if they act up just take your shitty underwear off the bad pax will leave you alone! lmao now i dont have stinky underwear but damn some of my pax stink like shit.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> Are hidden cams against pax privacy laws, can a pax sue me for not advising them they're on camera?
> 
> Thugs can't take what they can't see, especially at night.


Actually not announcing a dashcam violates federal wiretapping laws which could potentially land you in prison. This is especially true if you record audio


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Actually not announcing a dashcam violates federal wiretapping laws which could potentially land you in prison. This is especially true if you record audio


ill disagree with your statement . can you please copy and paste this info for us. the michigan state laws says something on the lines as its legal to audio and video record a pax as long as the vehicle is in a public place. there is zero mention of a law stating we must inform the pax there being recorded. now if your in a private parking structure like a persons garage then you should turn your camera off . any public parking structures is public and recording is ok any street is public if your car is in public you can record. lets say this is the same as a person recording somebody in public with there phones its legal. the person recording does not have to say i am recording you. its public. now in a private location you need to ask permission. a home so on. inside of a car that is in a public location the inside of the car is classified as public view. this is my understanding of the law in my state. you live in a state you should check your state laws . state laws are not always the same as federal. lets say medical cannabis firearms .2 big examples


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

https://bestdualdashcam.com/dash-cam-legality-by-state-you-need-to-know/
https://www.motorists.org/alerts/nma-e-newsletter-270-dash-cams-a-double-edged-sword/
Every state is different. The common thread is that video and audio recording must be announced. Audio recording is separately covered under wiretap laws. Check them for your state. Some states require all parties in a conversation to consent to recording OTHERS only require ANY party to consent and if you are not participating in the conversation you are not a party.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

When I eventually get a cam, I will not announce it to every pax. 

Rather, I'll have a sign saying something like: 

You're being video recorded for driver protection. If you prefer not to be recorded, please cancel the ride.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

"Legal" and "complies with company policy" are two different things and I don't care for the company policy.



Kevin Kargel said:


> Actually not announcing a dashcam violates federal wiretapping laws which could potentially land you in prison. This is especially true if you record audio


There is no two-party "federal wiretapping law". Wiretap laws vary by state.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"I've always thought the mind was the best weapon." -- John Rambo


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I was always taught, don’t carry a weapon they could take off you and use against you, it’s better to learn self defense and learn how to take the weapon off them, they can take my car and phone, and wallet, I’m insured, 

Also never wear a necklace, if you do, make sure it can break easily, 

I’ve had a rider threaten to pull a knife on me while driving, I wasn’t sure if they were serious but it’s scary, reported to uber, who basically didn’t care, if I did have a dashcam it wouldn’t have been seen; and if I was stabbed, why wouldn’t they destroy the camera,


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Sippi said:


> I should go back and find and read, but I'm fairly sure Both Lyft and Uber prohibits drivers from bringing weapons with them on drives. I'm sure they can't say much to you over Mag-lits, defense batons, and pepper sprays and such, but remember firearms being strictly prohibited.


One of these days, Lyft and Uber are going to be sued by a CHL holder over this. Nobody has the right to tell us that we cannot defend ourselves against an attack using whatever weapons we have available.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sippi said:


> I should go back and find and read, but I'm fairly sure Both Lyft and Uber prohibits drivers from bringing weapons with them on drives. I'm sure they can't say much to you over Mag-lits, defense batons, and pepper sprays and such, but remember firearms being strictly prohibited.
> 
> There is a lot to be said (albeit snarkily) about your brain being the best weapon, but it really is true. Dash-cam, awareness of area and passenger activity, personal interaction with PAX. The best defenses are the ability to out-think the problems. Don't pick up a ride if you fear safety, be kind to everyone and communicate concerns and requests. It alleviates the other possibility of misuse of a weapon unnecessarily.


The question was the best legal weapon for self defense. The best will always be a pistol. I like 40S&W but 9mm will get you more rounds and is more forgiven for novice users.

Just because uber and lyft create a policy against conceal carry of a handgun does not make it illegal to do so.



Kevin Kargel said:


> https://bestdualdashcam.com/dash-cam-legality-by-state-you-need-to-know/
> https://www.motorists.org/alerts/nma-e-newsletter-270-dash-cams-a-double-edged-sword/
> Every state is different. The common thread is that video and audio recording must be announced. Audio recording is separately covered under wiretap laws. Check them for your state. Some states require all parties in a conversation to consent to recording OTHERS only require ANY party to consent and if you are not participating in the conversation you are not a party.


First you say it violates federal law, then say its based on state law.

Check your state. If your state is single consent, you dont have to announce or post anything. If its dual consent, buy a sticker and out it on the rear, side window panel


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Just because uber and lyft create a policy against conceal carry of a handgun does not make it illegal to do so.


Granted... But violation of their policy kills your ability to drive for them. So.... chance not being able to make money that way anymore, or play the legal/illegal game. I just don't think it's worth it to risk that line of income.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sippi said:


> Granted... But violation of their policy kills your ability to drive for them. So.... chance not being able to make money that way anymore, or play the legal/illegal game. I just don't think it's worth it to risk that line of income.


But that wasnt the question. It's not a game. The question was legality and a pistol is legal in most jurisdiction. If the OP meant allowed by policy, the question should be changed to reflect that.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/18/us/uber-eats-driver-sought-in-slaying/index.html

Just found this while browsing around. Thought it was pertinent


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i got it. STINKY UNDERWEAR . if they act up just take your shitty underwear off the bad pax will leave you alone! lmao now i dont have stinky underwear but damn some of my pax stink like shit.


Or...Just go all out and shit yourself. Maybe get a cleaning fee out of it too.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Or...Just go all out and shit yourself. Maybe get a cleaning fee out of it too.


hey now. kill 2 birds with 1 stone. what if you really had to go anyway. it sounds like a al bundy situation. him eating some burritos. married with children . its something he would do


----------

